# double exposed film? Help?



## kazubb (May 15, 2009)

okay I'm sure I know the answer to my question but I've never asked so I want to be sure. I recently went on my anniversary trip and to make an embarrassing story shorter; I somehow mixed up rolls of film and popped in a roll that I thought was an unused roll from when I took the camera in to have it serviced. (apparently I led the wrong roll of film out) It turns out the roll was exposed and they were our missing anniversary photos...  very big oops! So I double exposed the roll... Is there any way anyone might be able to fix this? Maybe from the negatives? I'm sure I'm probably SOL but you know I've never asked so I thought I would here before I call the photo processing lab in town and sound like and idiot LOL.


----------



## Torus34 (May 16, 2009)

All I can do is offer advice for the future: rewind 35mm film completely back into the cassette.  Do not leave the leader sticking out.  Ever.


----------



## ann (May 16, 2009)

there is no fix; however, i would have it developed anyway. sometimes the photo "gods" will provide something interesting.


----------



## Sjixxxy (May 16, 2009)

I recently met an older man who told me about his wedding in the 70's. He gave a few of his friends a couple of rolls of film to shoot, and instructed them to run each roll through their camera two or three times. He claims to have gotten some really nice untraditional wedding photos that way.

Maybe just take that mentality and get them printed anyways. You can always tell the grandchildren you were going through an heavy artistic period when they ask about them many years down the road.


----------



## kazubb (May 16, 2009)

I did rewind the film completely back into the cassette. I had a roll of film that was unused that I rewound when I took the camera into the shop. I led out the roll to use it, but I guess I mixed it up with another exposed roll... Like I said, I led the wrong roll of film out. Oops!  I even left a lot in the film canister so I wouldn't mix them up. It's odd that it happened... I did get them developed and I have anniversary photos overlapping with flowers... kinda odd... Well I guess I have to live with it, it seems.


----------



## christopher walrath (May 16, 2009)

That's why I always carry a small black Sharpie in my gadget bag to mark partial rolls and the exposure to wind on to in order to continue if the need arises.


----------

